# new mud park



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

found what i think is a newer mud park in FL. its called Coyote Mud Park. went there with my son today . We were the ONLY atv or 4x4 anything there. they have a big mud pit but the trails were closed. they also have some really sick MX tracks and there were some pros tearing it up. never had a giant mud pit to myself before . kinda cool. burried it a couple times and they were more than happy to pull me out with a tractor . very nice people , in fact the owner is who pulled me out. super nice guy. kinda lonley after a while by ourselves but it was fun THIS WILL NOT LET ME POST PICS AGAIN FOR SOME REASON .


----------



## Heftysmurf (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice, always good to know about new places.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice I have been thanking about trying that place. Ever been to Hog Waller?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hog waller is pretty good when its wet been there a few times but the mud is a pita to clean afterwards lol....where is coyote mud park located at I haven't heard of it yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Astatula, Fl They have a web page.


Hog Waller mud cant be no worse than Mud Muckers.... Like concrete!!


----------

